# make: don't know how to make (upgrade from 5.5)



## dpierron (Aug 29, 2009)

I am upgrading a total of eight (8) FreeBSD machines from 5.5 ... 7 of those upgrades have gone through two steps, 1.) make buildworld and 2.) make kernel KERCONF=GENERIC without a hitch ...

I have one stubborn machine that when I enter: make buildworld, immediately I am graced with:

```
--------------------------------------------------------------
    >>> Building an up-to-date make(1)
    --------------------------------------------------------------
    make: don't know how to make /usr/src/usr.bin/make/sprite.h. Stop
    *** Error code 2

    Stop in /usr/src.
    *** Error code 1

    Stop in /usr/src.
```

I have Googled, I have tried IRC ... I have compared pkg_info ...  I can't figure out why this is happening ...  Any help or direction is appreciated ... TIA


----------



## vivek (Aug 29, 2009)

I think,you can't jump from 5.5 to 7.x. You need to go to 6.x and than 7.x.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 29, 2009)

I was under the impression that you could update that way (5.5 > 7.x), you just have to update to the last minor release in the release you're running, then update to x.0 of the major you wanted to update to.

How did you get the source tree, csup? Sounds like there might be a missing file, so you might try fetching the source tree again.

Also, if all 8 of your machines are the same, you could build the OS+Kernel once and mount /usr/src and /usr/obj on the other machines via NFS to install.


----------



## dpierron (Aug 29, 2009)

@vivek: I never said where I was upgrading to, but the path I've chosen is 5.5 -> 6.0 -> 6.4 -> 7.0 -> 7.2 with a buildworld on the x.0 releases.

@Voltar: You may very well be able to hop right to where you want to be release-wise, but I'll stick with what's always been written in UPDATING ... I did use cvsup, I'll pick another mirror and try retrieving the sources again ...

Changed from cvsup11.us to cvsup14.us and got the same result.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2009)

On a system that does compile properly, nfs export /usr/src and /usr/obj. Mount those on the target system and run make install{world|kernel} there.


----------



## dpierron (Aug 29, 2009)

That's sort of not an option at this point ...  What I am trying as a last ditch before the TNT is bringing every possible port up to the latest and greatest as well as the 5.5 sources ...

It's running 5.5 p11

I had 3 at p17 and 3 at p11, one at p15 and the other just 5.5, and all others worked.  They're running 6.4 right now and on their way to 7.0 ...


----------

